# Father - Daughter Smoke



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Last night my oldest daughter (I have two girls - no boys) was in my office while I was looking through one of my humidors searching for a nice evening smoke. She looked at me and said - "Why do you smoke those things and have so many of them?"
So I looked at her and said - "maybe it's about time I taught you something new" . . .  
So I made a fresh pot of coffee, poured a cup for each of us - picked out a Cusano 18 for her and a Vegas 5 for myself. Up to the porch we went. I showed her how to cut it and then lit it for her. Gave her a few quick tips and we sat back. After about five minutes she looked at me and said "Now I see - I really like this!"

Spent the next hour or so sipping coffee, watching the rain and lighting - and enjoying a nice father/daughter smoke.

She nubbed it - It was a great evening.

Ron


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

That's awesome. I'm glad you were able to share something of you with your daughter and make your relationship that much better.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

that's a great thing man. I hope when I eventually have kids I can share moments like that.... how old are your daughters?


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Sounds like a terrific evening!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Thats fargin kewl Ron. Truely a special time bro..

I haven't had much luck getting my daughter or my step daughters to smoke a cigar with me, but I have got them to taste Booker's and the faces are classics. My daughter had tears comming down and yelling, dad why didn't you warn me?. Amanda nearly puked, Alicia played it off, but you could see the pain. Amy was hacking like a dog yackin on a bone, JR was trying to play it off while asking over and over again wheres some coke, I need some coke, or water anything to drink.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

What's Bookers?


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Cool story...cigars have magical bonding powers.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

TechMetalMan said:


> What's Bookers?


126 proof bourbon metal. SMOOOOOOOOOOTH!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

azherfer said:


> Cool story...cigars have magical bonding powers.


Your a wise man David. Nothing better than good company and a great cigar. Why we love to herf so much. We were almost fighting over that Boli GM at the last herf. Thanks to you AZ..


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Sounds like you may have a herfin buddy now my friend!
Scott


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I can't believe she didn't get the whirrlies she must be some kind of gal,,good work..

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

One of the coolest stories I have heard in a while... CONGRATS, welcome to the jungle and THANKS :u


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

my wife and i are talking about having children, and a post like this puts another check in the yes column.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

King James said:


> that's a great thing man. I hope when I eventually have kids I can share moments like that.... how old are your daughters?


Yeah sometimes you have moments that just make all worthwhile 

The oldest is 22 and she is a daddy's girl - youngest is 15 who just thinks I'm a walking wallet - but with her learners permit not to far away she is trying to get on my good side. 

Ron


----------



## CthulhuDawn (May 2, 2006)

I wish my pops would smoke with me. Ever since he quit cigarettes/cigars/pipe 20 years ago he's sworn he'll never have a single stogie again. Maybe he can be persuaded...


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Anytime a daughter takes the time to sit down with her father......it's an enjoyable memory ! The fact that she enjoyed a good smoke with her dad makes it even more better ! And b.t.w. I love the humi project....it'll be nice !!!


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

RGD said:


> Last night my oldest daughter (I have two girls - no boys) was in my office while I was looking through one of my humidors searching for a nice evening smoke. She looked at me and said - "Why do you smoke those things and have so many of them?"
> So I looked at her and said - "maybe it's about time I taught you something new" . . .
> So I made a fresh pot of coffee, poured a cup for each of us - picked out a Cusano 18 for her and a Vegas 5 for myself. Up to the porch we went. I showed her how to cut it and then lit it for her. Gave her a few quick tips and we sat back. After about five minutes she looked at me and said "Now I see - I really like this!"
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had your Father's Day before Mother's Day. I may have to keep this tactic in my arsenal as my 14 and 12 year old daughters are nagging me about my new "disgusting" habit.

For about 4 and 6 years from now, respectively.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like another one has joined the ranks.

Quality time is precious !


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Sounds like a good time, I've had exactly one cigar with my Dad, and we both enjoyed it.



RGD said:


> The oldest is 22


This thread is worthless without pics... 

Don't :mn me, I just finished :s and haven't had my morning :al yet. I probably deserve a :sl.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

illuminatus said:


> Sounds like a good time, I've had exactly one cigar with my Dad, and we both enjoyed it.
> 
> This thread is worthless without pics...


Well I can help you out there. Go find the thread about the CigarFest - find the pics with the PB Bunny in it. Found it yet? Okay good. Now take a real close look at her. In my eyes my daughter looks just as good as she does   

Ron


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> Anytime a daughter takes the time to sit down with her father......it's an enjoyable memory ! The fact that she enjoyed a good smoke with her dad makes it even more better ! And b.t.w. I love the humi project....it'll be nice !!!


Thanks! Wish I just had more time to work on it.

Ron


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

RGD said:


> Well I can help you out there. Go find the thread about the CigarFest - find the pics with the PB Bunny in it. Found it yet? Okay good. Now take a real close look at her. In my eyes my daughter looks just as good as she does
> 
> Ron


 Good answer Ron!

It's cool that your daughter smokes with you.. I'm trying to maybe get a certain lady friend of mine interested in cigars, cuz right now I can't smoke around her. You give me hope that I can convert her!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Now she'll be hucking you to stock up on Monte A's and Cohiba Lanceros...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

We all thank you bringing another soon to be cigar lover into the fold,RGD walking wallet is good,can I quote you on that one?Dawn, keep trying even my doctor has cigar once in a while.


----------

